# Anybody have 280ZX Sticky?



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok I see all the 300ZX stickies, but I want a performance sticky for a 280ZX. Like list of stuff that is recommended, where to get it, prices.

Come on, I know you guys have it all. Just post it here and I will make a formal sticky.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How are you going to make a sticky if you arent a moderator?

95% of the people using this forum have Z31s

Why dont YOU gather the info and present it to Balliztik.....he is the forum moderator and HE can make it a sticky for you


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Give me something to stick and it will be. We don't have too many knowledgable 280ZX contributors, just a lot of people with questions.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

like..........why is the sky purple?


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Give me something to stick and it will be. We don't have too many knowledgable 280ZX contributors, just a lot of people with questions.


Give me a few days. The information will be there.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You can probably do alot of searches on the forums man.....there is bound to be a good amount of stuff.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah we have over 10000 posts in the Z forums there is bound to be info on the 280 somewhere.


----------



## Sac81ZX (Nov 16, 2004)

*More Power in 280ZX*

Start with the simple stuff first-

A good tune-up: plugs, wires, Cap, rotor, fresh oil, valve adjust, timing etc.
this will help get you back to your orig. 135-145bhp (crank)
Weight reduction: remove A/C and related items, windshield washer reservoir,
useless space saver spare, jack etc. stock 280ZX seats are very heavy
lighter rims like the 6 spokes (13 lbs.) will reduce the unsprung weight
Also- different tires vary in weight. If you can get the weight down to
appx. 2600 lbs then you will be able to keep up with a stock 280Z.

There isn't a lot of HP left to squeeze out of a Naturally aspirated 280ZX.
I have been told that the cheapest way to increase power is to drop in an 
L28ET turbo motor (180bhp @ crank- stock) with mild tuning you can reach 
220bhp fairly easily which gives you about the same power as an N/A Z32.
Of course a lot of folks put V8's in their 280ZX's (200+ hp). Anyway, check
out zcar.com - everything you want to know about the 280ZX is there just
use the search feature. It's hard to find inline 6 cylinder info on a V6 board.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Sac, can you make a little more detailed list and pm Balliztik about it? That list sounds really good for starters, but can you include and air filter part numbers or pictures or anything that you have done to yours?

Its nice to see someone actually take up the challenge of getting a sticky made for the older Z's


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Well I am currently building up my 280ZX and will be posting pics and part numbers as i go as well as how effective each mod has been.

But first thing you need to do with ar 280ZX is loose some weight and that horrible hunk of an air filter.

I will get back once i have done some work.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sticky Update*

I am almost finished comprising a list of initall upgrades, and an upgrade path. And I completely agree, although the fairladies are beautiful, they are a little thick. I am shaving weight the easiest ways I know how.

1. Wheels
2. The steel body is also a heavy beast. I have a site that has fiberglass body panels for pratically everything on that car.
3. R200 rear diff. is a good mod, but not neccessary. The factory R180 can stand a good 300hp, so unless you are really just wanting to make a drag/rally car, I wouldn't suggest it.
4. The l28et is the best swap is you want to make any realy hp. But you can get the stock l28 up to a respectable range around 220.
- Higher Compression
- The l28 3.1 stroker is also a good idea.
- Larger TB
- And if you feel the need, you can juice it.

All and all the L28 is a awesome block, which can really withstand just about anything you throw at it. Remember is it the bigger older brother of the skyline RB26de(t)(tt).

Will continue this thread later.


----------



## Sac81ZX (Nov 16, 2004)

*280ZX Sticky*

One of the first mods I would do is to open up the exhaust. For an N/A (non-
turbo car) use 2 1/4" mandrel bent or 2 1/2" crush bent pipe coming off a 
header and a dynomax super turbo muffler (headers are LOUD). Only the
Turbo cars need 3" pipe, 3" is overkill on an N/A ZX. This will only give you about a 3% increase in performance but is absolutely necessary to do before adding the larger 60mm 240SX throttle body with spacer and a mild camshaft (270/270 or 270/280 duration). You can use the turbo AFM (Air Flow Meter) 
and just swap the N/A guts into it for better flow. Port and polish Intake
manifold to match throttle body and Head ports. No matter how much extra
air you get into the intake it will still bottleneck at the intake runners. 

Minagera- I personally wouldn't put fiberglass panels on my car unless I 
was only going to use it on a track. Same for removing the bumpers. I don't
know if you've noticed but most of the time when I'm sitting in traffic in my
4' tall car I am looking eyelevel with a lot of bumpers and tires :O) 

There is no inexpensive way to add 80 bhp to an N/A car. As you say the 
stroker motor is a nice way to go but costs as much or more than the turbo
swap. Stroker info can be found here: http://zhome.com/rnt/L28conversion/3031FAQ.html
http://www.geocities.com/row4navy/engine.html

Nissan_280ZX: Are you referring to the air cleaner can or the air filter itself?
The Air cleaner can is essentially a factory cold air intake- It 
sits in front of the radiator and pulls air from an enclosed space.
CAI's really only help cars that are pulling air from inside the 
engine compartment.
0341TODD: I'm not the right person to make a sticky due to the gaps in my 
knowledge, but I don't mind pointing someone in the right direction


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sac81ZX said:


> Nissan_280ZX: Are you referring to the air cleaner can or the air filter itself?
> The Air cleaner can is essentially a factory cold air intake- It
> sits in front of the radiator and pulls air from an enclosed space.
> CAI's really only help cars that are pulling air from inside the
> engine compartment.


I think you're confusing a CAI with a WAI. CAIs pull air from _outside_ the engine compartment.


----------



## Sac81ZX (Nov 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I think you're confusing a CAI with a WAI. CAIs pull air from _outside_ the engine compartment.


Yes, CAI's pull air from outside the engine compartment, that's why they are
only really beneficial to put on an engine that is pulling air from inside the 
engine compartment (like my old datsun 810).

Whereas the 280ZX already pulls air from outside the engine compartment.

Please don't be offended, I think we are saying the same thing. I probably
could have worded it better though. :O)


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Sac81ZX said:


> Are you referring to the air cleaner can or the air filter itself?


The whole lot.
If you have ever pulled the air filter 'can' as you called it out and removed that plastic ducting, then you have probly noticed that it is not the best design for air flow, i am going to use an elbow joing from the rubber hose that goes through the radiator support and have a pod filter mounted right where the factory setup is.


----------

